# ISO-Akios Nitron F15/ Green Daiwa Ballistic 40



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Same as title. Looking for pre owned gently used. Rod needs to be 34"-36" to the center of the reel seat.
I am located in Hawaii, just so there is no confusion.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

You're going to be better off emailing RDT and seeing if you can buy a blank from them and have it built. Not many people around like us that use a 36in butt and even fewer that have the green balli that want to part with it.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Roger that. Thanks.


----------

